

Storehaus from Twitter - sritchie
https://github.com/twitter/storehaus

======
hcarvalhoalves
"Storehaus is built on top of Twitter's Future."

I go check what it is, and find this WTF (line 158 and on):

[https://github.com/twitter/util/blob/master/util-
core/src/ma...](https://github.com/twitter/util/blob/master/util-
core/src/main/scala/com/twitter/util/Future.scala#L158)

~~~
ryangreenberg
The 22 overloaded versions of Future#join is a consequence of wanting to
supporting all the possible method calls. It goes up to 22 because that is the
limit to possible number of arguments in Scala. See, for example, the
corresponding Function22
([https://github.com/scala/scala/blob/master/src/library/scala...](https://github.com/scala/scala/blob/master/src/library/scala/Function22.scala))
and Tuple22 case class
([https://github.com/scala/scala/blob/master/src/library/scala...](https://github.com/scala/scala/blob/master/src/library/scala/Tuple22.scala))
from the Scala source.

You can't just use a catch-all argument like xs: Future* because you have to
parameterize the types of the arguments.

